# Thought for the day.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.










ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is that from a poster, if not it should be the next one.

cabby


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Not many ads hit home so simply.
That SHOULD be on all posters and tv ads.
Cheers Ray a good one


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Must be in the wrong section....


No joke and certainly not trivial.

Hits home doesn't it?

Bob


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

says it all

that's why we need to support World Aid

Charity should know no boundaries

All kids deserve the very best we can give them

they are our future, whatever colour, creed, nationality

the future of our world

and that future is worldwide

Aldra


----------

